# ?- looking for new rear end gears and rear suspension



## whytedude422 (Mar 11, 2009)

I have an 06 auto tranny, I am looking for rear end gears for better drag launch and better suspension. any suggestions?


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

Gforce 1320: GTO WHEEL HOP AXLE AXLE GFORCE ENGINEERING GFORCE1320


Hendrix-Engineering: Home


----------



## whytedude422 (Mar 11, 2009)

thanx man


----------



## 87GN06GTO07IRL (Aug 10, 2009)

3.73's work great in the autos.


----------

